# 1938 Roadmaster Supreme



## John

Resurrected after being blown apart . 
Just need the decals made and a couple small parts


----------



## Freqman1

Sweet bike John. I've really come to appreciate these pre-war Supremes and hope one day I can talk a fellow CABEr out of a project '38! Great job on getting this one back together. V/r Shawn


----------



## dogdart

*I would type more .....*

but there's too much drool on my keyboard


----------



## npence

If you make the decals for the tank I could use a set. I can't find anyone that can make them. I'm going to paint mine blue with white darts and red pins. Love the original patina on yours great work once again john


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK

Beautiful bicycle John Congrats!!!


----------



## jd56

Wow!!!! 
Enough said!

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## catfish

Nice bike!


----------



## mike j

Beautiful bike, & that is one heck of a period camper in the background.


----------



## rollfaster

*Great bike john!!!*

These prewar roadmasters are among my favorites. Nice nice nice.


----------



## cyclingday

Lookin pretty phenominal there, John!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

YUP very nice!


----------



## Djshakes

404 ERROR:  "Beautiful" "Wow" "Amazing" "Great"  not found. 




I don't see any Schwinns.


----------



## Freqman1

Djshakes said:


> 404 ERROR:  "Beautiful" "Wow" "Amazing" "Great"  not found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any Schwinns.




Dang Tim who needs a Schwinn when ya got a bitch'n Roadmaster Supreme! V/r Shawn


----------



## Curtis68

*Great bike!!*

John,

very nice bike.  One to be proud of for sure.


----------



## 37fleetwood

we missed Tamara & you yesterday. the bike looks great!
we'll get photos of it next month?


----------



## John

Thanks guys. I was surprised how nice it rides too. The bike is stunning and really stands out, and it has competition.

Tim, Are you still angry because you never got a sticky?

Yes, missed the ride Scott, may have to wait for two rides before I take it to the CC ride, Colson bikes I think are next month.

John


----------



## John

mike j said:


> Beautiful bike, & that is one heck of a period camper in the background.




Thanks Mike!
The trailer was designed by the Palace Corporation 





https://www.flickr.com/photos/92117/sets


----------



## Freqman1

John said:


> Thanks guys. I was surprised how nice it rides too. The bike is stunning and really stands out, and it has competition.
> 
> Tim, Are you still angry because you never got a sticky?
> 
> Yes, missed the ride Scott, may have to wait for two rides before I take it to the CC ride, Colson bikes I think are next month.
> 
> John




Like I said earlier I've become a little partial to these bikes because of their ride. I bought my '40 Four Gill as a place holder for the '37 RMS but actually like the ride of the '40 better because of the shockmaster fork. Maybe Frank should consider a Roadmaster Ride (Roadmaster Roundup)? V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder

Looks like a good candidate for the "Dearly Reparted" thread.  Are all the painted parts original to the bike? Nice tires.


----------



## Freqman1

bikewhorder said:


> Looks like a good candidate for the "Dearly Reparted" thread.  Are all the painted parts original to the bike? Nice tires.




I think the answer is "kinda". There is a thread on here when this was being marketed with a '37 Bug Eye tank. Last I saw the tank was being offered by itself for something like $6500. I'm glad John put it back together as a '38--which it is. V/r Shawn


----------



## rickyd

*curves*

in the down tubes rival some other well known late 30s frames for appeal! great look. rick


----------



## Freqman1

The detail I really dig on the '37-8 RMS is the curved crank. That "Y" frame is crazy though. V/r Shawn


----------



## John

Decals


----------



## JAF/CO

jon

those look really nice , great job


----------



## bikesnbuses

Jeeze John.Anything you CANT do? NICE!!
 BTW...do you make THAT battery tray/holder? I need one....


----------



## old hotrod

Hey John, sent you a pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

Question for the RMS experts; was this tank decal the same color scheme regardless of color combo? For instance would a cream/green bike have this same color tank decal? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## rollfaster

Freqman1 said:


> The detail I really dig on the '37-8 RMS is the curved crank. That "Y" frame is crazy though. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 172631




Wow! I learn something new every day. Never seen the curved crank before. Great styling. Rob.


----------



## Freqman1

A note on the cranks; I believe the boys is 7" and the girls 6 3/4". I also want to say that this crank may have been used on the RM cycle trucks as well but I may be wrong. The RMS would be a good subject for another monograph but I have three going right now so this would be a subject for the future. If anyone can answer the decal question I would appreciate it. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## npence

I know the blue/white with red pins is different color. Here is a pic of a girls bike.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fordsnake

Freqman1 said:


> Question for the RMS experts; was this tank decal the same color scheme regardless of color combo? For instance would a cream/green bike have this same color tank decal? Thanks, Shawn




Phil is the expert on the RMS models...he's certainly missed! I'm not sure of the years, but there were different decal color combos.


----------



## Freqman1

Looks like not only different colors but different designs as well-at least for the girls model. Anyone have a pic of a cream/green bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## 58 Jaguar Mark IV

Yeah I noticed the camper as well, nice bike for sure. But now we need to know, the camper or trailer I assume ??
Chuck


----------



## John

https://www.flickr.com/photos/92117/sets/72157627084417263/

Trailer pics


----------



## scrubbinrims

Nice work on the decal... never been reproduced to my knowledge, but it looks very technique dependant based on the size of it.
Chris


----------



## Djshakes

Is purple your favorite color?  That's hot!


----------



## John

Djshakes said:


> Is purple your favorite color?  That's hot!




No Tim, you are hot.
Did I see you mixing purple paint a few times?


----------



## Djshakes

John said:


> No Tim, you are hot.
> Did I see you mixing purple paint a few times?




Body paint maybe.  Come over tonight, the wife is gone.


----------



## John

Djshakes said:


> Body paint maybe.  Come over tonight, the wife is gone.




I know she is gone.

Shoudn't you be in the break room with the rest of the guys


----------



## Djshakes

I prefer to view who's online.  I like watching.


----------



## Freqman1

ok back to fer real. I'm still looking for some pics of either a boys or girls RMS in cream and green so I can see what the tank decal colors are. V/r Shawn


----------



## thebikeman

WOW Nice bike, I saw one of these with the lights mounted on the other side of strut bars. I like inside better.


----------



## John

With decals


----------



## Freqman1

Great looking bike John. I'm glad someone with the resources and know how got this rare beast back up and running. BTW the decals are great as well. Now I just need a bike to put them on! V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry

that is one nice roadmaster supreme i realy like it a lot !!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## cyclingday

Definitely!

 This bike was super close to being completely blown apart and scattered forever. It spent quite a few years trying to be something that it was not.
 A huge congratulations, and kudos to you John, for bringing all the pieces together and saving this rare bird from extinction. The 1938 Roadmaster Supreme looks absolutely phenominal!


----------



## vincev

Love it ! Great save.


----------



## mrg

Looks great John, another great bike! whens the Roadmaster ride?


----------



## John




----------



## Maskadeo

Stunning! And that trailer is still there too!


----------



## John




----------



## MEKANIXFIX

John said:


> View attachment 1488670



Hola @John*!* congrats for those 2 RMS pair, glad to see them as a true survivors*!* also the classic big grill automobile plus the art deco trailer*!* If do you use a good photo shop app, remove the red suv and the white camper, from the back, and anything modern, and then you will have the nice photo,  in black & white, or sephia color, from those nice years*!* Enjoy them


----------

